# Smoothie coat



## Lulubelle (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi all, I hope I'm in the right place to post this, just wondering if anyone with smooth coated Cockapoo's would mind sharing photos of their dogs coats? I'm just wondering what our girls will be like, it was very straight as a wee pup (with super crimpy ears), however at 17 weeks is getting quite long and wavy down her back and tail, photos attached


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lulubelle said:


> Hi all, I hope I'm in the right place to post this, just wondering if anyone with smooth coated Cockapoo's would mind sharing photos of their dogs coats? I'm just wondering what our girls will be like, it was very straight as a wee pup (with super crimpy ears), however at 17 weeks is getting quite long and wavy down her back and tail, photos attached


I have a smoothie. I love her. After three I need to really groom she's the best. Same awesome personality, less work. This is Lily. She is 11 months Monday.

























































Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Are Lily's eyes green? They are so pretty.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Michele said:


> Are Lily's eyes green? They are so pretty.


Thanks, no they are brown. I actually have a picture that sums her up quite well.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

